# Before and after puppyhood pictures.....



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I would LOVE to see people's pics of their puppies when they were 12 to 16'ish weeks and then again when they are older than a year. I've heard that Havs "looks" can really change and I think it would be really interesting to see side by side pictures. Anyone have those?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

10 1/2 weeks to 14 years old:
http://www.starbornhavanese.com/twinklepage.html


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

FUN thread!! Here's Tillie! 

pic #1 approx. 11 weeks
pic #2 the day we picked her up @ 13 1/2 weeks old
pic #3 February 2011, 8 months old
pic #4 taken a couple days ago @14 months old ...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweet pictures Tammy.Tillie has a very appealing expression.I think it takes until they are at least 2 years old before they are fully matured [if ever!]


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some growing up shots of Dizzie and Nellie.
Dizzie at 13 weeks asleep in pink dressing gown.
Dizzie 17 weeks old with green foliage in back ground.
Dizzie24 weeks old first hair cut.
Dizzie 14 months old with DH's feet.
Dizzie 28 months old in flowers.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie's turn now!
Nellie at 7 weeks.
Nellie at 10 weeks
Nellie at 20 weeks
Nellie at 36 weeks
Nellie at 14 months old.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I LOVE to see these changes... Here is Ache at 12 weeks (first 2 pics) and now at 15 months ( last 2 pics )


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Here are some of Bumi as a babe and some I took this morning.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ache has always been beautiful, but the change in her coat colour is remarkable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zury, I love Bumi's apricot coloring. Did you guess he'd end up like that from his puppy color? Were either of his parents that color?

Kodi's color hasn't changed much. He's got a few stripes on his back from his belton spots, but other than tha, he's still very much the same as he was as a puppy. The photo in my avatar is at about 16 weeks, and the one in my sig is about 16 months.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

clare said:


> Ache has always been beautiful, but the change in her coat colour is remarkable.


Thanks. What a change, ahh? I have been able to keep her coat long so there is some color in there yet. But there is a big difference.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Zury, I love Bumi's apricot coloring. Did you guess he'd end up like that from his puppy color? Were either of his parents that color?
> 
> Kodi's color hasn't changed much. He's got a few stripes on his back from his belton spots, but other than tha, he's still very much the same as he was as a puppy. The photo in my avatar is at about 16 weeks, and the one in my sig is about 16 months.


Karen, 
Bumi's Dad is Peluito Master of Ceremony (MC) from Arleen (Peluito Havanese) and he looks a lot like his Daddy.
I actually thought his color would stay stronger, it has gotten a little lighter and in the middle of his spots he now has black hairs, but the colors are still strong enough that you can tell from the White to the Gold/Apricot. (Does that make sense?)
The one thing that has stay pretty much the same are his ears. They are black at the tips and apricot behind them and towards the neck. As well as the hairs around his mouth, they are black at the tips, it almost looks dirty.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

*Wow!!*

That's exactly what I mean!! Holy coat changes, Batman!! These examples will be very helpful to anyone doing research on Havanese coloring before getting a puppy. Do any of them stay a dark brown or does everyone lighten way up?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lanabanana said:


> That's exactly what I mean!! Holy coat changes, Batman!! These examples will be very helpful to anyone doing research on Havanese coloring before getting a puppy. Do any of them stay a dark brown or does everyone lighten way up?


Mostl of the puppies in this thread that have changed color a lot are sables, which ALWAYS lighten up... Usually a lot. I think the silver gene accounts for Twinkle's color change. (Twinkle is Kodi's grandmother, BTW:biggrin1 black or balck and white puppies typially show the least chane, but either the silver gene or the belton gene can change them a lot too.

Yes, there are "brown" (chocolate) puppies that stay dark brown, but they are few and far between. Most chocolates fade somewhat as they mature, though not necessarily as much as sables. Chocolates also have brown noses and eye rims, so they are easy to tell from the other colors, even if they fade a lot.

There are also a few deep red Havs who hold their color into adulthood. They are very rare in this country, though there are more of them (still not tons, though) in Europe.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think you switched dogs, that can't be ACHE.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I think you switched dogs, that can't be ACHE.


hahaha So funny.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling then









At age one (with his party loot bags)









And at two (though in this picture he looks almost too white due to lighting)









another one at two


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is an Irish Red Pied ... is there anything such as a red sable? maybe her color naming was wrong? She still has the apricot/silver ears and a big apricot splotch all over her back, which is WAY fuzzier than the rest of her cream coat, which seems to be more silky.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet Maddie 8 weeks to one year


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie is an Irish Red Pied ... is there anything such as a red sable? maybe her color naming was wrong? She still has the apricot/silver ears and a big apricot splotch all over her back, which is WAY fuzzier than the rest of her cream coat, which seems to be more silky.


Irish Pied is a color pattern, not a color. A dog can be any color and white, and show the pattern (think border collie color pattern, though there is quite a bit of vaiation) Red sable would be a color, and she could be that AND Irish Pied.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting! thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have here Henry's "nursery photo" , most likely he was 7 weeks at the time, and a picture of Henry now, just a few weeks shy of his 5th birthday.


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Coco at 3 months and now at 8 months. He got alot lighter! He's more like Latte now


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww. so cute. I love the chance to go back and look at puppy pictures. Cash's Black has silvered quite a bit, but it doesn't show up in pictures.

But here is the transformation of my little fawn irish pied Jasper... who is now basically a whitish dog with gray ears.

2 weeks








8 weeks (OMG, I just had a flash back to his first day with us...he was so stinkin cute, I couldn't stand it) 








adult (maybe 4 years old, my sweet sweet boy)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

love all the photos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Sally! Any new Pennie pics?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

KODI (I don't have a more recent one uploaded with his short hair, but will try to post one).


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo at about 9 weeks









Mojo at maybe 6 months, maybe a bit less, I don't remember, color change in evidence (he's on the left, that's his girlfriend on the right, four weeks younger, and she now has only black tips on her ears, otherwise cream with some very sparse black hairs over the top of her rump). I remember at this stage he looked almost blue.









And....

Finished product, one year old. How's this for silvered-out?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

SHELBY


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

These pictures are so great!! Sofie looks a lot like Kodi! I can't wait for all that hair!! (I'll probably regret saying taht someday. Somebody remind me then!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet Maddie eight weeks To one Year


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is the cutest thing. What was the reason you didn't show her?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

love sweet maddie in the laundry....


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Liam's at 3months, then at 5 months and last picture when he was 1 yr old and 8 months


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I love these types of threads, we have had several of them over the years, but it is always fun for a new one since we have so many new members 

Here are a couple of my guys
First one is of Ch. Zmrzlina Zmrzlinova z Farmy Zvirat "Zmrzlina" when she was about 8 weeks and then just recently at Nationals at the age of 5 and the second one is of Ch. Power, Beauty, and Soul "Aston" which you may remember him from our exotic car litter last year. First one of him he was about 10 weeks and the last one is him at 1 year


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Then I have a couple others here

First Merlot at 10 weeks and then at 14 months dont have current yet of her at the age of 2. And then the second dog is Shiraz at 10 weeks and then at 14 months at last years Nationls


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

irnfit said:


> KODI (I don't have a more recent one uploaded with his short hair, but will try to post one).


OMG Love this photo!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather all yours have fabulous coats,is it just good breeding or do you also supplement their diet with something?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's baby picture, one year with a puppy cut, today: I didn't like the puppy cut. She looked dirty from the ticking. It doesn't show now.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG baby Rosie! Precious! And what's up with that ticking! It has obviously all turned to white!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Amazing isn't it. She didn't have it as a puppy, I guess it is the undercoat. But now it is gone.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> I love these types of threads, we have had several of them over the years, but it is always fun for a new one since we have so many new members
> 
> Here are a couple of my guys
> First one is of Ch. Zmrzlina Zmrzlinova z Farmy Zvirat "Zmrzlina" when she was about 8 weeks and then just recently at Nationals at the age of 5 and the second one is of Ch. Power, Beauty, and Soul "Aston" which you may remember him from our exotic car litter last year. First one of him he was about 10 weeks and the last one is him at 1 year


Heather,
In that very first picture, where did you get the toy next to the dog? That is a very Cuban toy. I had one of them growing up, Can't remember the name...shoot!

And I remember the wine litter when they were born, I can't believe they are so big already!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

Rico is no longer with us, I am at the point where I am starting to prepare for a new dog, and found this board while searching the internet.

Here he is, sorry if they are too big









My Rico at 10 weeks old









6 months, once we saw the spots we had a keep him short, it was so cute.









1 year old









shortly before he died


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

The first two pics Smokey (blue bow) and Sissy (pink bow) are 14 weeks and 16 weeks....the 3rd pic they are 8 months and 7 months and the last two pics they are 18 months and 17 months.......Smokey right now has a lot of single black strands growing in which kinda gives him a dirty dingy look lol and Sissy has apricot/cream colored sections growing in around her neck and one down her side......lol....Misty (no pics) is just a general MESS lol........it is very interesting to see how they change...some of them I wouldn't even recognize....Sissy probably has changed the most since she started out as a cream color and turned white.............I hope the person who was trying to select a puppy on color checks out this thread first lol


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack at 6 weeks, 5 months and one year.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Mojo's Mom! 
Gosh Mojo is so different now as compared to his brother. One would think they weren't related. 

From Top Left : Mochi first day home from PA. 
Top Right: Mochi at 6 Months
Bottom Left : Mochi Snow storm of 2011



Mojo's Mom said:


> Mojo at about 9 weeks
> 
> View attachment 37704
> 
> ...


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

*Comet*

Mochi's Brother Comet (they share same Sire)

Top Left : Comet first day at Pittsburgh Airport
Top Right : Comet at 6 months
Bottom Left : Comet getting personal haircut Summer 11
:biggrin1: these are my boys


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Mochi and Comet are so precious! I love that football shot!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is Ruby, my little red sable girl, from about 4 weeks to adulthood, though not the most recent pics. She's gotten more of the red back lately, but her color seems to come in in bands, so I suspect she'll lighten up a bit by the winter again.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Ruby is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful girl....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Divya:

2 days old









3.5 weeks









5 weeks









8 weeks


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

9 weeks









12 weeks









15 months









18 months


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

That can't be the same dog! What a change.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

what a change!


----------



## Rudyshar8 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi -- I am trying to get in contact with Heather Edwards..I sold a few forum calenders and need to get in touch with her for her address? Please respond to [email protected] thanks


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> That can't be the same dog! What a change.


She's our curveball, I was expecting something to silver out but not her lol. These guys you never quite know what to expect! The breeder that we got our first 2 Havanese from once said if you want to know what color your Hav is wait till the day it dies -- then you'll know..

Here's her mother, Sophie:
She's our 3rd Havanese. Our first bred by dog. She was born while I was away at college. I first saw her @ 12 weeks old & she was black & white. My parents sent me a pic of her when she was about 4-5 months old (3rd pic) & I swore they got a new dog lol. She has eyebrows but they're subtle you can kinda see them in the last pic.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love to watch them change over time. My Bailey is the only one who seems to have come into his adult colors and not changed much at all for a long time now. Here's Bailey . . . the early days.


----------

